# Newts...



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Am I the first. Just spotted that the newts have returned to the pond. Still no sign of the frogs, even after six years of waiting.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Don't get newts but frog spawn appeared 25th February. This is the earliest we have had frog spawn in the pond it usually appears around 4-5th March but has been known to be very late nearer the end of March.

Just hope we don't get too hard a frost or it won't survive if it freezes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never seen newts but could be some in the top pond, would be great

However the frogs are back and my hostas are definitely much improved by the seriously reduced numbers of slugs now

We use no chemical controls, we keep koi in the large bottom pond and apart from going on the beach area the frogs tend to remain in their own area

Frogspawn or tadpoles that venture into the lower pond are regarded as delicate morsels

Perhaps as well given the amount that survive, a noisy lot in the evenings but I love it 

Aldra


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Murano said:


> Am I the first. Just spotted that the newts have returned to the pond. Still no sign of the frogs, even after six years of waiting.


I caught sight of a couple of newts in our pond on Tuesday (26th). Also seen 4 frogs and a toad, no frog/ toad/newt spawn yet but fingers crossed. Really pleased they are all there - we bought the house 18 months ago and the pond was so overgrown you could walk across it 8O we cleared it out a couple of months ago and threw a few plants back in so its good to know the beasties are back
Chris


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just been down to check on progress in the pond - no sign of spawn yet but I counted at least 8 frogs/ toads of varying sizes and managed to see one of the newts. It feels like quite a lot for a pond that is only about 6ft x 4ft. With the sun shining on it all day the water is pleasantly warm, no wonder they are all so active
Chris


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Loads of frog spawn and frogs all around our pond end of March with a lot of noise but its a little quieter now. its only around 6ft x 4ft with a water fall but gets lots of life in there. . We have birds nesting (4 pairs). We are in Worcester.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are at Stanford Hall near J19 of the M1, and the littlies have been having a great time finding some of our leggy friends:




























All returned to their habitat unmolested 

Peter


----------

